# 

## pawelurb

zastanawiam sie , bo w projekcie posadowienie jest na 80 cm, ale na działce jest troche dół , jest niżej niż okoliczne domy , jak zdejmę humus i wykopię jeszcze 80 cm to posadowienie wypadnie dużo głębiej , a przecież i tak biorąc pod uwagę nierówny teren bedę musiał fundamenty obsypać i nawiesc ziemi, czy w takiej sytuacji można wykop zrobić płytszy ? czy geogeta zaznaczy jaka ma być głębokość wykopu ? czy tylko zaznaczy poziom "0" i od tego poziomu trzeba liczyć 80 cm w głąb?

----------

na projekt nei patrz
posadowienie zalezy od rejonu kraju
kierownik budowy powie ci ile ma byc , bo wie  :wink:

----------


## mdzalewscy

projekt w czasie adaptacji powinien zostać "dopasowany" do warunków gruntowych panujących na danej działce i ważne jest kilka czynników, nie tylko głębokość przemarzania.

----------

a co jeszcze?
bo ja np nie wiem co masz na mysli

----------


## mdzalewscy

Na podstawie badań gruntu rozważamy dalej wszystkie za i przeciw - jak duży ma być nasz dom, czy bardziej zależy nam na piwnicy czy też na dodatkowej kondygnacji, a może zdecydujemy się na dom parterowy ?

        W trakcie tych rozważań warto już mieć dokumentację geotechniczną - jeśli nie zrobiliśmy tego wcześniej.
     Uzyskane informacje o poziomie wód gruntowych, rodzaju gruntów występujących w podłożu projektowanego budynku, ich parametrach nośności - pozwolą nam wybudować dom trwały, na wiele, wiele lat, pozwolą też budowę poprowadzić oszczędniej, bez przykrych niespodzianek. Nie ryzykujemy pękających ścian, piwnic podtapianych przez wodę, nieprzewidzianych wydatków np. na zmianę konstrukcji budynku. Otrzymamy informacje, czy grunty odkryte w wykopie będą odporne na rozmakanie, czy też po pierwszym deszczu zmienią się w małe bagienko. Będziemy też mieli rozeznanie, czy w istniejących warunkach będzie można np. wybudować przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków (bardzo ekonomiczne rozwiązanie). 

  Czym zatem jest dokumentacja geotechniczna ? 
Najprościej - sumą badań terenowych, wyników badań laboratoryjnych oraz prac dokumentacyjnych, - przyprawionych wiedzą i doświadczeniem geologa-geotechnika.

        Podstawowe i najważniejsze dane uzyskujemy w terenie - wykonując wiercenia, sondowania, pobierając próbki, wykonując różne pomiary. Nie zawsze wszystko można zbadać w terenie. Wtedy część pracy wykonuje laboratorium geotechniczne - określa parametry gruntu i wody, pozwala ocenić i przewidzieć jak  np. podłoże w wykopie fundamentowym zmieni się po ulewnym deszczu, jak wody gruntowe będą oddziaływać na  beton fundamentów, czy grunty w podłożu. Wszystkie tak uzyskane informacje poddawane są analizie i interpretacji, łączone z wiedzą i doświadczeniem geologa-geotechnika  - a rezultatem  końcowym jest  właśnie dokumentacja geotechniczna.

----------


## Sp5es

Warunki podstawowe to:
- poniżej strefy przemarzania
- stabilność gruntu

Jak zrobisz 120 cm , to z reguły się nie pomylisz, ale lepiej przepytać się sąsiadów , jaki jest grunt. 

Na glinie, 80 cm w zimnej strefie, może być mało.

Strefa przemarzania wynika ze strefy klimatycznej.

----------


## robert skitek

głębokość przemarzania - strefy:
http://www.muratordom.pl/6735_5016.htm

----------


## aleksik

Ja mam w 3 strefie 110 cm.

----------


## Gerion

> zastanawiam sie , bo w projekcie posadowienie jest na 80 cm, ale na działce jest troche dół , jest niżej niż okoliczne domy , jak zdejmę humus i wykopię jeszcze 80 cm to posadowienie wypadnie dużo głębiej , a przecież i tak biorąc pod uwagę nierówny teren bedę musiał fundamenty obsypać i nawiesc ziemi, czy w takiej sytuacji można wykop zrobić płytszy ? czy geogeta zaznaczy jaka ma być głębokość wykopu ? czy tylko zaznaczy poziom "0" i od tego poziomu trzeba liczyć 80 cm w głąb?


Ja mam dość podobną do Twojej sytuację. Ale robię tak:
- działka leży w "dołku" poniżej 30cm od poziomu drogi (ten poziom traktuję jako poziom zero)
- humusu mam na 45-47cm (zrobiłem kilka odkopów w zarysie budynku)
- ściągam humus na 50cm (od poziomu działki) i mam "poziom gliny"
- robię wykop pod ławy w glinie na 40 cm.

I w tym momencie "spód" ławy jest na głębokości 120cm (40+50+30) od poziomu drogi (mój poziom zero).

- Zalewam ławy (40 cm "wysokości")
- muruję ściany fundamentowe, bloczki M6 x 10 warstw = ok130 cm

W tym momencie jestem około 50 cm nad poziomem zero (poziomem drogi) i 80cm nad pierwotnym poziomem działki.
Wiąże się to niestety z niewyobrażalnie wielką ilością piachu do zasypania fundamentów (150m3), gdyż cała ziemia z wykopu idzie na podsypanie działki i niwelację, tak, by osiągnąć lekkie wzniesienie (10cm) przy ścianach  bryły budynku, wobec poziomu drogi (na razie polnej, a jak wejdą z kostką to mi jeszcze podniosą ten poziom).

Tak więc radzę CI zdjąć humusu tyle by dojść do warstwy gliny (sprawdź, możesz mieć 60cm, a możesz mieć też 30 cm), i "wypoziomować" sobie działę, żebyś się później nie zdziwił, że Ci po deszczu woda na podwórzu stoi parę dni dłużej niż sąsiadom.

pozdrawiam
Gerion

----------


## Tomek_W

A ja zrobiłem badania geotechniczne działki i okazało się, że jest tam 140-160 cm humusu (!)
Teraz czekają mnie trudne i kosztowne prace fundamentowe  :cry:

----------


## wirek

Mam normalne warunki na działce\ glina z piaskiem\ Usuwam glebę 30cm,w obrysie budynku +1m ,z każdej strony, kopię ręcznie ławy szer.40 x wys.20, wykładam beton ,ubijam.Scina fundamentu z bloczków betonowych, izolacja pozioma w dwóch kolejnych fugach i mury gr.18 -20 cm .Przed obsypaniem fundamentów od zewnątrz kładę styropian poziomo o szerokości 1m na obwodzie całego budynku, \może być pozagatunkowy\ i wykonuje cokół ze styrobloków \bez klejenia do ściany fundamentowej\.Dla budynku parterowego z drewnanymi wiązarami jest to najlepszy fundament i zgodny z przepisami  ;min50cm , ponizej strefy przemarzania.Wiadomo, że we wnętrzu też będzie styropian. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## romwis

wirek - ten styropian poziomo co wg. Ciebie załatwia i i jakiej jest on grubości?
Nie dajesz styropianu pionowo do ławy i ściany fundamentowej?
Te styrobloki to co takiego i jak się to coś dokładniej montuje?
pdrw.
-romwis

----------


## Barbossa

> .....Przed obsypaniem fundamentów od zewnątrz kładę styropian poziomo o szerokości 1m na obwodzie całego budynku, \może być pozagatunkowy\ ....


taki pomysł zazwyczaj spotykał się z pukaniem w czoło
chociaż jest ok

----------


## wirek

> wirek - ten styropian poziomo co wg. Ciebie załatwia i i jakiej jest on grubości?
> Nie dajesz styropianu pionowo do ławy i ściany fundamentowej?
> Te styrobloki to co takiego i jak się to coś dokładniej montuje?
> pdrw.
> -romwis


  Styropian ma nie dopuścić do przemarzania stopy fundamentowej i znajduje się pod  póżniejszą opaską. Styrobloki to styropian np. 80mm z wyprawą gr.10mm \klejową\ gotowe do montowania o wymiarach 30x60 cm Przyłożyć , obsypać ,położyć izolację poziomą, zabez pieczyć folią przed uszkodzeniem.Po robotach elewacyjnych uszkodzone styrobloki wymienić. Cokół ze styrobloków  można też robić na końcu, jednocześnie z opaską

----------


## maartah

A ja mam takie pytanie.Mam dom z poddaszem. Robiac drenaz opaskowy okazalo sie ze lawy fundamentowe zaczynaja sie u mnie na glebokosci ok.45 cm. Maja wymiary 30X50 , ponizej podklad z chudego betonu grubosci 10cm i szerokosci 70 cm. Bardzo mnie to zdziwilo, gdyz sasiad za plotem ma identyczny dom, budowany przez ta sama firme w tym samym czasie i u niego lawy fundamentowe zaczynaja sie na glebokosci 1,3m. Moj dom znajduje sie w I strefie przemarzania gruntu,. W I strefie glebokosc przemarzania gruntu wynosi ok. 0,8 m. Czy w takim razie fundamenty nie sa wykonane za plytko? Dom stoi na glinie. W projekcie jest napisane ze sa ta grunty wysadzinowe.

----------


## Aedifico

> A ja mam takie pytanie.Mam dom z poddaszem. Robiac drenaz opaskowy okazalo sie ze lawy fundamentowe zaczynaja sie u mnie na glebokosci ok.45 cm. Maja wymiary 30X50 , ponizej podklad z chudego betonu grubosci 10cm i szerokosci 70 cm. Bardzo mnie to zdziwilo, gdyz sasiad za plotem ma identyczny dom, budowany przez ta sama firme w tym samym czasie i u niego lawy fundamentowe zaczynaja sie na glebokosci 1,3m. Moj dom znajduje sie w I strefie przemarzania gruntu,. W I strefie glebokosc przemarzania gruntu wynosi ok. 0,8 m. Czy w takim razie fundamenty nie sa wykonane za plytko? Dom stoi na glinie. W projekcie jest napisane ze sa ta grunty wysadzinowe.


Za płytko.

http://zasoby.open.agh.edu.pl/~08tsz...i_gruntow.html

----------


## maartah

Teraz juz raczej nic nie jestem w stanie zrobic z tymi fundamentami. Na razie dom stoi 4 rok. Patrzylam na projekt i faktycznie wychodzi na to ze fundamenty sa zrobione zgodnie z projektem i wszystko jest dostosowane do panujacych warunkow. Skoro jest za plytko to  kto w takim razie popelnil blad i co mozna z tym w tej sytuacji zrobic? Jestem z Wroclawia i dom budowala firma ktora wybudowala osiedle ok. 200 domkow jednorodzinnych. Jestem ciekawa jak to jest u innych sasiadow...

----------


## Aedifico

Można zrobić opaskę przeciwysadzinową, spróbować zdrenować.. Osiedle Malownicze ?

----------


## wodnikszuwarek

Na pewno musi być to poniżej strefy przemarzania no i gwarancja stabilności gruntu :smile:

----------

